# My hunting story of my 23 pointer.



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I would like to say thanks to some of the people that told me to let a buck walking 2014 because he had more to grow. It’s been 3-4 years I have been watching a buck that me and the guy I hunt with call “Long Tine”. Deer season 2014 I didn’t hunt the area where I was getting him on camera until the last day of muzzle-loader seasons and then I have 7 deer in front of me and all look to be does so I let them walk and didn’t get a deer that year. In 2015 I start to hunt this area in bow season because he grow very nice and I thought I was time to try to get him, until someone stole my tree season the Wednesday of gun season then I just got disappointed and gave up on him. Now I thought someone would have shot him that year but he was a smart buck and never showed himself on my camera until Monday morning around 12:30am roughly 7 hours after season was over so I was very happy that he made it through season and more likely will make it another year. Now to this year I have bought a new stand to try to get him in bow season because there was what seem to be a lot more hunter hunting this year. Now during bow season this buck would play games with me I would hunt until rough 6:30pm which was the sun set time then the next time I check my camera he was in there at 6:42pm. Well I thought I will stay until 7:00pm and see if he comes in… Yea that didn’t work either he came in around 7:11pm. I thought is this deer really this smart or is he just watching and hearing me go down the tree and saying to himself well time to go get a picture take for fun. So I quit hunting my stand the Wednesday before youth season so I would not push him out. Then gun season come I was ready to get him hopefully Monday morning I was in the woods around 5:40am because I looked at the wrong sun rise time that was not a lot of fun because I was really tired and I fell asleep at my hunting spot and the guy I was hunting with came around and woke me up. Yea so I heard it all that day how can you see something if you are going to sleep? I said my spot is too comfortable to hunting in. The first day I seen 8 deer with two being spikes and the guy I was hunting with pasted on a small 10 point. So for the next 3 days all I heard was are you going to go hunting to take a nap or can you stay awake well I didn’t fall asleep again in the wood but it’s a great place to sleep I think. Tuesday and Wednesday it rains and the wind was blowing a lot so I really didn’t hunt much them two days. Then Friday came around and I thought I’m going to go today and change my grunting style and see if that makes a difference so I was heading to my spot around 1:50pm I got there around 2:10pm and I start the different style and it was around 2:58pm I saw his antler in the bush below me the first thing I thought was that’s not him because the camera made him look so much bigger I think but he turned his head up hill and I see the crab on the left side and I said to myself that has to be him. I pulled the trigger at 3:00pm and it was just cold enough to get the smoke to stay for a bit from the muzzle-loader. I just laid there for about 5 minutes before moving and going to start my track which was only a few minutes. I walked up to him as he let his last breath. I told thank for the great 3 to 4 years but he still lives on in Jr that looks just like him. I have added some picture of the year and one of Jr. also I will get get a better picture of him today.

Sorry for the long story.

Link to the post about if he was a shooter or not >>> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/is-he-a-shooter.268710/


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

catfishhunterjames said:


> I would like to say thanks to some of the people that told me to let a buck walking 2014 because he had more to grow. It’s been 3-4 years I have been watching a buck that me and the guy I hunt with call “Long Tine”. Deer season 2014 I didn’t hunt the area where I was getting him on camera until the last day of muzzle-loader seasons and then I have 7 deer in front of me and all look to be does so I let them walk and didn’t get a deer that year. In 2015 I start to hunt this area in bow season because he grow very nice and I thought I was time to try to get him, until someone stole my tree season the Wednesday of gun season then I just got disappointed and gave up on him. Now I thought someone would have shot him that year but he was a smart buck and never showed himself on my camera until Monday morning around 12:30am roughly 7 hours after season was over so I was very happy that he made it through season and more likely will make it another year. Now to this year I have bought a new stand to try to get him in bow season because there was what seem to be a lot more hunter hunting this year. Now during bow season this buck would play games with me I would hunt until rough 6:30pm which was the sun set time then the next time I check my camera he was in there at 6:42pm. Well I thought I will stay until 7:00pm and see if he comes in… Yea that didn’t work either he came in around 7:11pm. I thought is this deer really this smart or is he just watching and hearing me go down the tree and saying to himself well time to go get a picture take for fun. So I quit hunting my stand the Wednesday before youth season so I would not push him out. Then gun season come I was ready to get him hopefully Monday morning I was in the woods around 5:40am because I looked at the wrong sun rise time that was not a lot of fun because I was really tired and I fell asleep at my hunting spot and the guy I was hunting with came around and woke me up. Yea so I heard it all that day how can you see something if you are going to sleep? I said my spot is too comfortable to hunting in. The first day I seen 8 deer with two being spikes and the guy I was hunting with pasted on a small 10 point. So for the next 3 days all I heard was are you going to go hunting to take a nap or can you stay awake well I didn’t fall asleep again in the wood but it’s a great place to sleep I think. Tuesday and Wednesday it rains and the wind was blowing a lot so I really didn’t hunt much them two days. Then Friday came around and I thought I’m going to go today and change my grunting style and see if that makes a difference so I was heading to my spot around 1:50pm I got there around 2:10pm and I start the different style and it was around 2:58pm I saw his antler in the bush below me the first thing I thought was that’s not him because the camera made him look so much bigger I think but he turned his head up hill and I see the crab on the left side and I said to myself that has to be him. I pulled the trigger at 3:00pm and it was just cold enough to get the smoke to stay for a bit from the muzzle-loader. I just laid there for about 5 minutes before moving and going to start my track which was only a few minutes. I walked up to him as he let his last breath. I told thank for the great 3 to 4 years but he still lives on in Jr that looks just like him. I have added some picture of the year and one of Jr. also I will get get a better picture of him today.
> 
> Sorry for the long story.
> 
> Link to the post about if he was a shooter or not >>> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/is-he-a-shooter.268710/


Very nice congratulations on that stud


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice buck!..23 pointer??...heckuva mainframe 8.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice buck! That title though


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice! Congrats.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice buck! Would love to see some better pics.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Few other picture I rough scored it around 170.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent, excellent buck!
Congrats!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the long tines.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's a stud 8. Wow


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice buck. He's got some tine length! Congrats


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

awesome buck. congrats for sure. love the long tines.
sherman


----------

